# Disaronno on the Rocks



## sfr002 (Aug 3, 2009)

C/C Please


----------



## CW Jones (Aug 3, 2009)

looks like your rocks are melting... time for another glass! 

I like the shot overall but I dont know about the reflection....  makes me thirsty tho! 

Well done!!!!


----------



## sfr002 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## _rebecca_ (Aug 5, 2009)

I think this photo is taken well, and I like the set-up. The reflection, the lighting, the condensation on the top of the bottle, all that works for me. But! If you decide to reshoot this I would try to have the ice be less melted (the drink looks watered down and not appetizing), and have more liquid in the bottle itself. It's almost empty! Rough night?


----------

